
An incredibly simple solution to plastic packaging waste - mreome
https://www.treehugger.com/plastic/incredibly-simple-solution-plastic-packaging-waste.html
======
erkose
Most of these products are vanity items that we should not even bother
producing. For my part, I still purchase Gatorade in powder form. 8 gallons
for $10 save both money and plastic.

